# 20 Acres for sale in Lassen Co. California



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

We are selling 20 acres of vacant land near Susanville, CA. It is in an area called Moon Valley Ranch if you'd like to google it. We are hoping to have pictures by this weekend. And we plan to list it online then. We just figured we would see if anyone on the site here had any interest. 
We are asking $15,000. 

We are private sellers and have a clear deed. We are also selling 4 parcels in Utah that are listed in another thread.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

I would love to know more.


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

Sent you a message Shannon. 

Sorry everyone that we don't have the pics yet. We are working on it.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you, reply sent. I did a little more research and feel this area has enough existing cattle grazing to make it work for at least summer forage.


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

From what I can tell I think you might be right but I do not know much about the area. We bought the land and haven't done anything with it. We have decided on a different area of the country.

I have replied to your message also.


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

Here is some more info....

Elevation about 4,000 feet.

Average temps
Jan	Feb	Mar	Apr	May	Jun	Jul	Aug	Sep	Oct	Nov	Dec
43Â°	45Â°	50Â°	55Â°	65Â°	73Â°	83Â°	83Â°	77Â°	65Â°	50Â°	42Â°

Property is approximately 58 miles northeast of Susanville, California, 45 miles southwest of Alturas, California, and 136 miles northwest of Reno, Nevada.

You are entitled to drill a domestic well on the property at your own cost.

There are power lines located within Moon Valley Ranch, but not established to each parcel, there is power nearby.

The zoning is UC2 - Single family residential and agriculture. Currently, the approximate annual property taxes calculate to less than $150 per year and current.

There is no property owners association and no restrictions for this property.

A buyer is not obligated to build or to conform to a time frame to build on the property.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Oooooh, so more towards Alturas, thats even better. I am located just a few hours away from the piece so have some limited knowledge of what the area is like.
I would absolutely love to give you a call and talk about it, would it be possible to send me a private message with you or your agent's phone number?


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

Sent you a message Shannon.
Thanks


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)




----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)




----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

I'm sorry but I cannot find a way to upload photos. I read the help section and it says to go to find "manage attachments" below the message box. 
This is not there! I have looked and looked.

If anyone is interested in seeing pics you can message me and give me your email address and I will email them to you.
Thanks


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi, I haven't gotten a message from you. At least not on here? Did you send a message via Homesteading Today or a private email message? I may have the email from my last farm (was renting temporarily) attached to my HT account--I will double check. The private messaging here is fairly easy to use, but I just haven't received anything. I do have some stuff to discuss about your property and am of a partial mind to drive out there one of these days and see for myself, with your permission of course. There are lots of parcels for sale in this tract or development online right now and it sparks my curiosity as far as what type of community or place this is. Some of moon valley ranch is wooded with juniper, some is the brushy stuff I am looking for. I can't find any data on how deep the water table is there but suspect it may be deep.

Have you seen the property for yourself, could you give me any idea of terrain?


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

Hi Shannon,
I guess that is why you didn't call 
I did send you a private message with our phone number. I responded to the last private message from you. The landscape of the property is bushy with sagebrush and I have good pics now. I will send you another message and see if it works this time.


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

Shannon,
Actually last time when you messaged me it came up as a visitor message? That is what I replied to.
This time I clicked on your name and sent you a private message.
Thanks


----------



## Chad (Feb 3, 2011)

I also own 20 acres in Moon Valley. My parents bought it in the late 60's with big plans during the white flight era. 4 generations of our family has used it for camping now.

Can you please tell me or message me where your lot is? If by chance it connected to mine I would be interested in purchasing it, something to leave my kids so to speak.

Also, I grew up in Altruas and still have family there so go I up there as much as possible, which sadly is not very often.

Thanks.
Chad


----------



## themechanicguy (May 24, 2014)

The property has been sold. Thanks to all who contacted me with interest.


----------

